# Old Toy truck American Railway Express any ideas??



## privvydigger (Jun 9, 2009)

Picked this up in a trade today.  I thought it might be a Buddy L.
 It is a Keystone.
 Any help on age, value would help.....


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 9, 2009)

Its about 26'' long and 12'' high & 8 to 9'' wide


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 10, 2009)

Keystone started in 1922 or 1923 and closed in 1958. Your truck looks to be around the 1930s or so and is quite desirable. The book of toys I'm looking at says it's worth from $650 to $1650 depending on condition. Yours looks to be in pretty good shape and I would say it would be worth close to $1000 at least. The book I'm using is from 1990 so judge for yourself. That's a great pickup, I mean toy truck.


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 10, 2009)

I had the choice between this one and the Keystone Moving Truck but it had damage and some missing parts
 thx I'm pleased and so was he.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 10, 2009)

The moving van is in the same price range so it sounds like you got the best deal possible seeing is the RE truck was in better shape.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Staunton Dan
> That's a great pickup, I mean toy truck.


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 That's a beaut! What did you trade for it, if you don't mind my asking?

 Kate


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 10, 2009)

That green squat I posted earlier, I like'd it but this truck is kool


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 10, 2009)

Better than a big screen TV?


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  privvydigger
> 
> That green squat I posted earlier, I like'd it but this truck is kool


 
 Glass can break. Trucks last a long time and are fun to play with and display. I'd say you did good.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> the big screen tv is the most fun you can have with your trousers on


 Didn't know you needed trousers on to watch tv. []

 The truck is definitely more distinctive than a squat - even if you don't have that squat - and you're not going to dig one of them in that condition! I say good trade!


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 10, 2009)

I emailed the Buddy L Museum for free appraisal or purchase.  They give you a free appraisal and offer to buy it.  
 Hey said "appears repainted and appraised it at $200 bucks" offered to buy it for that price
 I wonder whether I've been taken or trying to be taken


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 10, 2009)

My old "partner in crime" from Fling Vacations is married to a toy guy. Stadenauer, I think, is his name. I'll email her a picture & see if she can find out.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 10, 2009)

imho the paint looks original.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 10, 2009)

> That green squat I posted earlier, I liked it but this truck is kool


 
 And triumphantly the KID shines through another person!!!!! There is hope for us all.

 Looks like the frame (red part) was touched up. Regardless of what you hear there are professionals who redo the finish on those things and it doesn't hurt the value one bit.
 I've been to couple of toy shows and it is just too much pressure on the brain and stresses the heart to the max. They won't let you play with anything!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 10, 2009)

My friend's husband doesn't deal in trucks - she suggested asking at the Allentown Antique Toy Show at the Fairgrounds - November 7 from 9-3.  Could also try the toy show at Awkscht Fescht in Macungie - especially if you like old cars...July 31-Aug2 - toy show is Saturday. Musikfest in Bethlehem starts that weekend too.
http://www.awkscht.com/toyshow.html


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the truck is awsome. I love it and would be proud to own it. I also think You shouldnt care what its worth. You traded for it because you liked it. Thats what real collecting is. collect what you like.....thats what we were always taught. And i agree. How much pleasure does it bring you? We as collectors have certian things in our collection that other people would stick their nose up at.  I have a TOC med collection with over two hundred different ones. Years ago most diggers wouldnt even bring them home.I love'em

   The truck still retains its original decal, most of it looks original. It may have been touched up a little, but who knows when? Maybe some dad did it for his grandson? It only adds to the charm. As far as having some restoration to it? I am always against restoration unless its a wreck. Most collectors want items in their original state.(or as close to)

   I say you got what you wanted and he got what he wanted. great dal for each....Oh btw....How much did the squat cost you?....You dug it right?.....exactly. 

   Its funny, Bottles is one of the few areas of collecting where cleaning or refinishing the "antique" is acceptable. some people I know have every single bottle they dig or own cleaned. Then I know a few diggers who like their bottles just the way they come out of the ground and think its a crime to tumble a bottle.Excludeing chips, cracks or repairs how important is it to you for your bottles to be a "clean" as possible?

   I sure hope that certian someone chimes in own this subject.  YO! Leprachaun where you at?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow that looks and awful lot like that truck that we reverse engineered for a restorer a while back.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 12, 2009)

Privydigger, Nice trade. I collect old Tonkas and Buddy L steel trucks.It looks like the paint  is pretty original. Maybe a frame touch up.The trucks I collect are from the late1940`s to the early 1970`s  and only go up to around $200.00 tops.Thats all I can afford.If I had the money, I`d offer you somewhere in the range of $475.00- $775.00. All depending on condition and originality.The older trucks like the one you have are built very tough, as I`m sure you noticed.I`m no expert, but I think you made out well.Thats a very nice piece!


----------



## glass man (Jun 12, 2009)

JUST: WOW!


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 13, 2009)

Load...
 I most recently got information that assures me of this unique old classic.  
 The man that gave him the truck died in the 1970s at 85 plus years old.. He said it was his from when he was a boy.......Down his cellar along time......Even if it was touched up the structural integrity of the truck is a 10....hardly any rust....no missing parts....original decals......its a duck.   
 thx
 for 
 all 
 the 
 reply's
 privvydigger


----------

